

Nexus 6 review: The best Nexus yet, if you can tolerate its gargantuan size - brownbat
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2845949/nexus-6-review-the-best-nexus-yet-if-you-can-tolerate-its-gargantuan-size.html

======
kolev
At this gargantuan price, it better be! I've been complaining about Android
Lollipop Preview on Nexus 5 and now having a full day on the final version,
disappointment is still similar. The GA Lollipop is definitely better, but the
overheating and battery has huge gaps in the usage chart without any details
in the drainage report. At times, the device gets so slow and hot, the only
way to fix it is to reboot it... until the next incident. I have mostly the
stock apps plus the standard Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, and a few more.

